# laufwerke anzeigen unter cmd-mode



## partisan (21. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich mir alle Laufwerke unter dem Windowskommandomode anzeigen lassen? Also welche Laufwerksbuchstaben vergeben sind und vielleicht noch wie. (z.b. d: (cdrom))


----------

